# P250 Shooters out there...



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I went to my local gun shop to check out a P229 in .357 SIG and became intrigued with the P250, specifically in compact. As I've said on previous threads, I'm new to these. I own several other autos but Sig Sauers are new ground for me. What's the low-down on the P250? I might have a winner but I would want it in .357 SIG with the ability to interchange barrels all the way down to 9mm if possible.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

.357 Sig is coming, but not available yet. Only 9mm and .40 are available, as are the kits to change from one to the other. .45, I believe is next, then .357. Compact is available. Sub compact is on the way. I believe Full size is available (or is at least on their site). P250 is a very accurate pistol. Try it if you can. There is a good thread on Sigforum on the P250 and of course I have a site dedicated to the P250 (P250sig.com). Between these 3 sites, I'm sure you will have enough info to help with your decision. I love mine, obviously. Good luck.


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 250. If you learned to shoot improperly and have big hands, you'll possibly run into an issue I had with it. Basically, I USED to hold my gun with my palm under the magazine, like holding a tea-cup. When you do that, much of the weight rests in your cupped hand, so when you shoot the recoil pops it up farther. This causes your right-hand thumb to knock against the mag eject, causing jams. I've fixed my grip and it works now.

Note on all these parts: i ordered the large grip for my gun directly from Sig. They sent me grips for a 226. I sent it back. They then sent me the SMALL 250 grips. I sent this back the other day, hoping they get it right.

OTHERWISE....I love the gun. Just have big hands and learned to shoot wrong. Soon as I get my big grips i'll be happier.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

how does the 250 stack up against the 220/226/229 in similar calibers? What I am to believe is that the modularity of the 250 is its real selling point. Do you find that it is more advanced in other ways?


----------

